

The Setup: Junio C Hamano (git maintainer) - sasvari
http://junio.c.hamano.usesthis.com/

======
shiggerino
I don't think I'll ever understand people who run Emacs in a console,
something which offers no advantage over X, but is only missing features.

~~~
fafner
It offers one advantage: You can run it in a GNU Screen session on a remote
host.

(Unless it is somehow possible to run a graphical emacsclient over network)

~~~
shiggerino
Yes, you can use emacsclient over TCP. However for just editing files on a
remote host there's no need to keep a persistent connection. Just use TRAMP,
see section 18.14 Remote Files in the manual.

~~~
fafner
I know about TRAMP. But that's a different use case. In this case it's about
keeping the Emacs session on a remote host.

